# 97 altima, CEL knock sensor & EGR valve



## wickedkhalsa (Sep 26, 2006)

hi, my CEL came on. i toook it to my mechanic friend. He hooke dup a scanner and told me the codes for the knock sensor and EGR vavle. Are these parts easy to install? Where are they located? DOes anyone know how much these parts cost? and can I get them from a dealer or regular parts store? All help appreciated. Please reply back asap.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

wickedkhalsa said:


> hi, my CEL came on. i toook it to my mechanic friend. He hooke dup a scanner and told me the codes for the knock sensor and EGR vavle. Are these parts easy to install? Where are they located? DOes anyone know how much these parts cost? and can I get them from a dealer or regular parts store? All help appreciated. Please reply back asap.



Don't get to far ahead of yourself. First remove the EGR Valve its a round component located on top of the intake manifold in the middle. If your still unsure of the location, look at the Haynes manual for better explaintion and how to trouble shoot it. The EGR is either clogged with carbon buildu or is at the end of the life depending on how clogged up it is. If you need to replace it the cost for a DIY is agout $135.00 plus $6 for a new gasket, its fairly easy to replace about a 10-15 min. job. Addiationally, inspect and reaplce any of the vacuum lines that are bad. Do this first, then clean out the codes and see what happens. The knock sensor probably doesn't need replacing. The EGR cause the engine to vibrate out of wack thus triggering the knock sensor. Good luck

Frank


----------



## wickedkhalsa (Sep 26, 2006)

what tools do i need to open the round EGR valve. and what do i clean it with? thanks for you reply


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

wickedkhalsa said:


> what tools do i need to open the round EGR valve. and what do i clean it with? thanks for you reply



You need a metric box wrench to remove it. I'm not sure of the size it might be 10 or 11mm. Once you remove the EGR valve you can clean it with carb. cleaner and a wire brush gentley. Don't spray on the diarphram part, or non metal parts. Once its clean, place it back on with a new gasket. Inspect all the vacuum lines for brittleness or cracks and replace them as well.


----------

